# Weiterleitung



## garfield1990 (7. Jan 2010)

Hallo, ich hab mir n kleines Skript zusammengeschustert, das so weit auch schon ganz gut klappt.


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function spenden()
{
	var status = document.f1.feldname.checked;
	if(status == true)
	{
		Fenster1 = window.open("spenden.php", "Zweitfenster");
		Fenster1.focus();
	}
}
</script>
```

Ich hab auf meier Seite n Link eingebaut, mit dem sich automatisch der Download öffnet und n neuer Tab für ne kleine Spendenbitte öffnet. Ich hätte statt dem neuen Tab aber gerne ne Weiterleitung.

Falls es kompliziert werden sollt, bitte Idiotensicher schreiben. Ich bin noch nicht so Java erprobt  .

Danke


----------



## maki (7. Jan 2010)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: Für Verirrte - Fragen zu JavaScript - java-forum.org

Vielleicht weiss ja hier trotzdem jemand die Antwort, aber eigentlich wäre wohl ein JS/HTML/PHP Forum besser geeignet


----------



## Tobias (7. Jan 2010)

Das ist javascript, kein Java.

window.location hilft weiter: SELFHTML: JavaScript / Objektreferenz / location


----------



## garfield1990 (7. Jan 2010)

sry....


----------



## faetzminator (7. Jan 2010)

Es gibt div. Möglichkeiten, das muss nicht mal mit JS gemacht werden.
Hier drei Möglichkeiten:
1. PHP: [c]header('Location: ' . $url);[/c]
2. (X)HTML: [c]<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5;[/c][c] URL=http://google.com/" />[/c] (nach 5sec nach google.com; an einem Stück geschrieben)
3. JS: [c]window.location[/c], wie bereits von Tobias erwähnt


----------

